# Vintage engine in a Worksman Frame?



## Henryford2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Will a vintage Whizzer engine fit in an unmodified Worksman INB (Newsboy) frame? Thanks


----------



## bike (Feb 14, 2019)

may be too tight like with a schwinn straight bar


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 14, 2019)

no way unless heavy mods  , Schwinn cantilever give the best clearance ,worksman HD wheels are great


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 14, 2019)

This was a Chainmakers build on the motorized bike forum.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 14, 2019)

Whizzers often fit tight frames by using a low fin head and welded mounts, but they're so tilted that the carb is not level, the echo pipe sticks way up in back and it  looks way crooked. Not a good idea. There's plenty of nice heavy duty frames that it will fit comfortably into and look great. I have 2 in Schwinn DX frames and 1 in a Roadmaster. Like Whizzerbug says, you can't beat a Schwinn cantilever frame for the easiest fit.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 14, 2019)

Pretty obvious I prefer welded in mounts but here's Chip Foose with his Cantilever frame and clamp in motor. I overhauled his engine and cleaned up the older restoration.


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'd like to stay with the straight bar for appearance. So discount the Worksman, my two remaining choices are the Schwinn and CWC frames. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Thurman (Feb 14, 2019)

If you already have a Worksman bike you should measure it and make sure if the Whizzer motor will fit or not. The process is illustrated in section 1 page 1 of the installation manual. Mine is a copy of a copy and the dimensions aren't very clear, but you can get the idea. Maybe another member can fill in the exact numbers.


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 14, 2019)

No, don't have the worksman frame. I contemplated buying a complete worksman bike. It already has the heavy duty wheels. I like the looks of the flat bar for what I'm planning on building. I may look at the Sportsman (Worksman) loop frame as well. Thanks


----------



## mason_man (Feb 14, 2019)

The worksman are to heavy. Straight bar not my favorite,but can work.

Ray


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks, this is the style I'm going for, so the  insistence on using the straight bar frame. I believe the CWC has a little more of a "hoop" at the bottom of the down tube. Worksman wheels and a Monark style springer fork.


----------



## mason_man (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice 


Ray


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 16, 2019)

I have 2 Schwinn straightbar builds& had a great time building them.
I used the cheaper 2 stroke motors though.

Roger


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 16, 2019)

Great looking bikes, thanks


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 16, 2019)

Here’s a good start for cheap... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...932571?hash=item591efc2d9b:g:KRQAAOSwzEVcQsW-


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 16, 2019)

MotoMagz said:


> Here’s a good start for cheap... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...932571?hash=item591efc2d9b:g:KRQAAOSwzEVcQsW-




It's in my watch list. Thanks


----------



## whizzerbug (Feb 17, 2019)

this same person just sold a whizzer wz for cheap $600 what a bargin


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 17, 2019)

whizzerbug said:


> this same person just sold a whizzer wz for cheap $600 what a bargin




Flush on engines, thanks


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-early-whizzer-motor-size-checking-template.147502/


----------

